# Zero tactics



## Binni (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi, I'm playing WWII Japan in a RP game (http://rpworldwar2.proboards23.com/index.cgi) 
and I was wondering what tactics to use against other
planes, especially Spitfires....

I was allowed to make some change, let it have 12.7mm
guns instead of 7.7mm ones I also got permission to fit
it with a more poweful engine, I'll post stats here:

*A6M Zero*

Powerplant: 1 × Nakajima NK1F Sakae 21 radial, rated at 1130 hp (842.4 kW) 

Range: 2377 km max 

Maximum speed 544 km/h at 6000 m

Empty weight: 1807 kg 

Operational weight: 2679 kg typical 

Armarment:

2 x 12.7mm guns
2 x 20mm guns
2 x 60kg bombs

*A7M Asuka* (just a zero verson I just designated it this)

Powerplant 1 × Mitsubishi MK8P Kinsei 62 radial, rated 
at 1340 hp (1000 kW) 

Empty weight 2040 kg 
Operational weight 3040 (with a 500kg bomb ?)

Maximum speed:

573 km/h at 6000 m 

Fuel capacity:

internal 545 liters 
external Up to 350 liters in one drop tank 

Armarment: 

4 x 20mm cannons (or should I change two of them into 12.7mm)


Ok, it's late 1939 (I know zeroes>1940) , and I'm mostly concerned
about the supermarine spitfire mk1, what tactics should I use, and I'll
propably have to fight some early P-40's too....

help me plz


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2004)

well against the spit you shouldn't need 4x20mm cannon, they're just extra weight, only use them for when you come up against bombers, 
take the biggest engine you can find, you'll need the power aginst a spit, don't take along bombs, you don't need them in a dogfight, they'll slow you down, 
don't bother with the extra drop tank, the zero carries enough fuel internally, only take the extra fuel if you're flying out to the spit, when you start the dogfight, get rid of your tank, even if it's still got fuel in,
i'm not sure about the armourment, that's more down to personal preferance,
when you encounter the spit/P-40, don't let him get away, you can't catch him, don't let him dive or climb, you can't follow him, try to get him into a low level turning dogfight, you can easily turn inside both, use this to your advantage, that's what'll make you a good pilot, keep moving, never fly straight a level, because if either of them get behind you, you don't have any armour or self sealing tanks, as long as you always keep him in your sight, you stand a good chance,

i know that's allot of info and that i didn't put it in a ver good order, but try to follow these two golden rules
1) get you opponent into a low level turning dogfight
2) never give him an opertunity to fire on you, i.e. don't let him out of your site and keep moving

please note, the first rule only works when you're in the zero, don't try it in a spit against a zero

if you hang around i'm sure other people wil be willing to help................


----------



## Binni (Jun 27, 2004)

ok thx  



> 1) get you opponent into a low level turning dogfight



how  

that's my main proplem, I know I have to get them into a turn fight.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2004)

make sure he sees you, maybe fire at him a bit, when he starts to chase you, dive for the dack, but remember to pull out again.........................


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2004)

It depends what you are going up against. Lanc is mainly right about the tactics against the Spitfire but with other aircraft it's a different matter.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 27, 2004)

You should always be able to outclimb a P-40. Against a Spit, your success in a climb will depend on what version you are flying against.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2004)

> Lanc is mainly right about the tactics against the Spitfire



where would you say i went wrong?


----------



## Binni (Jun 27, 2004)

I just shot down a F4U on a A6M3  

 it needed 38 hits  

I'm a noob so I'll just be happy with my victory over the AI 


ps. the spitfires that I'm talking about are Mk1's


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2004)

The climbing thing, Lanc. As Lightning pointed out some Spitfires could outclimb the Zeros. Since he means Mk. Is then it's ok. 
And I didn't just mean the Spitfires, what about Hurricanes, Wildcats, Buffalos (Tactic being 'maul them').


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2004)

one question about the buffalo, would you say it had a inline or a bubble canopie??


----------



## Binni (Jun 28, 2004)

and yeah BTW, how should zeroes be employed against wildcats.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 28, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> one question about the buffalo, would you say it had a inline or a bubble canopie??



I'd say a framed bubble canopy.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2004)

Zero against Wildcat, get it into a turning fight. And don't go at it head on, EVER.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 28, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend taking a Zero in head-on against anything.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 29, 2004)

The Zero's lightness and manoevrability were their blessing...only the Spitfire could hope to tangle successfully in a dogfight with them, the Mk.I was the lightest and one of the most manoevrable variants...and 1100 hp engined. Anything else had to 'dive slash' with Zero's...Happy hunting!...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2004)

the other thing was it's armourment, it had 2 cammon, but only 60rpg, and that doesn't last long, after that you have two MGs, they do nothing against beefy american fighters...................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 29, 2004)

One thing to remember in a Zero is the need to keep your speed low. The Zero lost much of its maneuverability above 250mph due to aileron lock. Most Allied fighters were able to match the Zero in a turn at these higher speeds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2004)

but when a zero was turning it's tightest, nothing could stay with it.....................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 29, 2004)

A motorcycle, a man running in circles like a retard, a spinning coin, and a bike could all keep up with a Zero turning lanc...


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, nothing Allied could stay with it. The Ki-43 'Oscar' was supposed to be able to turn inside the Zero once it was fitted with 'butterfly' flaps.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2004)

i think GrG tokk my post a little out of context......................


----------



## Gemhorse (Jul 8, 2004)

My research indicates NZ pilots achieved successes against Zeros and Hamps, in both Seafires and Spitfires flown by them... - In the PTO it was mostly Mk.VIII's, PR-IX's and Mk.XIV-type Spitfires....There were the Aussie pilots in Spits too, and the FAA guys were of mixed nationalities in Seafires...They may not have had great range, but the Spits n' Seafires could mix-it with Zeros and Oscars, the heavier US aircraft 'dived slashed' at them....


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 8, 2004)

That was the general tactic yes, but I have read plenty of counts of the heavier US fighters dogfighting with the Zeros and Oscars and winning. Range was everything in the Pacific and the short range of the Spit limited its usefulness.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 8, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i think GrG tokk my post a little out of context......................



NEVER!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2004)

but surely that post was out of context??


----------

